# Sabato sera...



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

È il primo sabato sera che faccio da sola...dopo...credo  più di 2 anni ...
Sono tutti fuori...
Ed io qua...a guardare la TV...senza Sky (causa condizioni meteo avverse...nessun segnale)
Sto rivedendo dirty dancing ...
Come 2 anni fa...(registrato appunto quel sabato ...c era una maratona sui film degli anni 80...)..
Me lo ricordo ancora ...gennaio 2020...i miei erano via per un weekend sulla neve con amici...io non ero voluta andare...
Proprio prima del covid...

E adesso post covid...
Sono ancora qua...
A guardare lo stesso film...
Mi domando???
Siamo programmati per fare negli anni le stesse cose?

A ripetere gli stessi errori?(in questo caso non lo considero un errore...ma in un loop di ripetizioni infinite...ci sta anche ripetere gli stessi errori?)...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È il primo sabato sera che faccio da sola...dopo...credo  più di 2 anni ...
> Sono tutti fuori...
> Ed io qua...a guardare la TV...senza Sky (causa condizioni meteo avverse...nessun segnale)
> Sto rivedendo dirty dancing ...
> ...


Perché ancora Dirty Dancing?
Ovviamente l’ho visto anch’io molte volte. Ma non è uno dei “film della vita”.
Cosa ti piace in Baby?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ancora Dirty Dancing?
> Ovviamente l’ho visto anch’io molte volte. Ma non è uno dei “film della vita”.
> Cosa ti piace in Baby?


Onestamente...mi piace penny...
La ..non protagonista...
Il film cmq mi riporta ai miei 15 anni...
Mi ricordo ancora ...con le amiche a provare i vari balli..
Se è per questo ho rivisto credo 100 volte Grease e 40 via col vento...
200 i vari Nightmare...(compensano le altre visioni)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

Io sto vedendo “Il filo nascosto“, mi era sfuggito prima.
Daniel Day Lewis affascinante, il personaggio inquietante.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto vedendo “Il filo nascosto“, mi era sfuggito prima.
> Daniel Day Lewis affascinante, il personaggio inquietante.


Me lo segno...
Lo vedrò una di queste sere!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Onestamente...mi piace penny...
> La ..non protagonista...
> Il film cmq mi riporta ai miei 15 anni...
> Mi ricordo ancora ...con le amiche a provare i vari balli..
> ...


Su Via col vento penso da tanto di scrivere un libro per come è un manuale delle relazioni, dei rapporti sociali e di economia. 
Però stasera hai scelto quello.
Non credo che conti solo che l’hai visto a quindicenne.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su Via col vento penso da tanto di scrivere un libro per come è un manuale delle relazioni, dei rapporti sociali e di economia.
> Però stasera hai scelto quello.
> Non credo che conti solo che l’hai visto a quindicenne.


Il decoder ha deciso di abbandonarmi...
Avevo registrato di tutto...ho trovato 4 robe in croce...
Aspetto però il tuo libro su via col vento...
Da ragazza veramente l adoravo...
È indice sicuramente di qualche problema nascosto...non troppo bene...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il decoder ha deciso di abbandonarmi...
> Avevo registrato di tutto...ho trovato 4 robe in croce...
> Aspetto però il tuo libro su via col vento...
> Da ragazza veramente l adoravo...
> È indice sicuramente di qualche problema nascosto...non troppo bene...


Dipende da cosa ami di più.
Ne Il filo nascosto ci sono le imbottiture per allargare i fianchi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa ami di più.
> Ne Il filo nascosto ci sono le imbottiture per allargare i fianchi.



Aiuto....
Se ti dico reth...???
O Melania...l anima buona....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Aiuto....
> Se ti dico reth...???
> O Melania...l anima buona....


Per me ti piace il ballo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ti piace il ballo.


Un filo conduttore...in tutti i film...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un filo conduttore...in tutti i film...


Intendevo la trasgressione in quel ballo. Niente di che, ma c’è la complicità tra loro due.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo la trasgressione in quel ballo. Niente di che, ma c’è la complicità tra loro due.


E certo...una complicità da paura...
Ma in tutti i 3 i film... C è sempre un ballo...
Tranne in Nightmare...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E certo...una complicità da paura...
> Ma in tutti i 3 i film... C è sempre un ballo...
> Tranne in Nightmare...


Ma tu balli?
Chiedo, perché io sono negata, ma amo i musical. 
Poi ...boh non tutti. 
Amo West Side Story.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu balli?
> Chiedo, perché io sono negata, ma amo i musical.
> Poi ...boh non tutti.
> Amo West Side Story.


Io amo la musica mi piacciono i balli...ma sono un legno


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È il primo sabato sera che faccio da sola...dopo...credo  più di 2 anni ...
> Sono tutti fuori...
> Ed io qua...a guardare la TV...senza Sky (causa condizioni meteo avverse...nessun segnale)
> Sto rivedendo dirty dancing ...
> ...


Pure io, divanato, naso chiuso e rumoroso. Mi sa che dormo qui perché sono rumoroso. Da me sky funziona.
Stasera mi e scesa una lacrima, il mio ragazzo più grande è un uomo, vederlo uscire vestito da uomo, non che fosse la prima volta, mi ha lasciato un po’ così.
I figli sono persone, anelli di una catena.
Solo che quando te ne rendi conto, mooooolto egoisticamente, ne soffri.
Non poteva rimanere bambino ancora un po’?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io amo la musica mi piacciono i balli...ma sono un legno


Allora potremmo ballare insieme


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io amo la musica mi piacciono i balli...ma sono un legno


Nessuno è un legno nel ballo.
Tutti invece all’inizio sono impacciati perche non conoscono il proprio corpo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa ami di più.
> Ne *Il filo nascosto* ci sono le imbottiture per allargare i fianchi.


Il film è strano. Gli attori tutti  molto bravi. I personaggi ... potrebbero arrivare qui


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È il primo sabato sera che faccio da sola...dopo...credo  più di 2 anni ...
> Sono tutti fuori...
> Ed io qua...a guardare la TV...senza Sky (causa condizioni meteo avverse...nessun segnale)
> Sto rivedendo dirty dancing ...
> ...


Ti piace, non è un loop visto che lo scegli
Difficilmente rivedo film, ne cerco sempre qualcuno che non ho mai visto. 
Mi annoio a vedere film visti e rivisti


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti piace, non è un loop visto che lo scegli
> Difficilmente rivedo film, ne cerco sempre qualcuno che non ho mai visto.
> Mi annoio a vedere film visti e rivisti


A me alcuni già visti piace vederli spesso. Io ad esempio sto cercando il film “Sapore di te”, ma non riesco a trovarlo. O meglio c’è su Sky, ma da aggiungere a pagamento. Tra quelli già inclusi non lo trovo. Qualcuno sa come trovarlo in altri modi?


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È il primo sabato sera che faccio da sola...dopo...credo  più di 2 anni ...
> Sono tutti fuori...
> Ed io qua...a guardare la TV...senza Sky (causa condizioni meteo avverse...nessun segnale)
> Sto rivedendo dirty dancing ...
> ...


no io non li ripeto più dorme molto presto e dopo le quasi solite otto ore di sonno  mi alzo riposato , e pensare che una volta andavo al letto tardi  e si e no dormivo dalle 5 alle sei ore



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti piace, non è un loop visto che lo scegli
> Difficilmente rivedo film, ne cerco sempre qualcuno che non ho mai visto.
> Mi annoio a vedere film visti e rivisti


pensa se mi capita di leggere o vedere fumetti della mia gioventù  ricordo le storie e il finale , se in caso sono nel dubbio li rivedo  ma sommariamente , questo mi succede come nei film e nei telefilm tanto la tv di stato li riprogramma sempre



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io amo la musica mi piacciono i balli...ma sono un legno


spero con le curve giuste


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti piace, non è un loop visto che lo scegli
> Difficilmente rivedo film, ne cerco sempre qualcuno che non ho mai visto.
> Mi annoio a vedere film visti e rivisti


Mi piace rileggere anche i libri già letti....
In tanti preferiscono non rivedere gli stessi film..o rileggere gli stessi libri....
A me invece piace rivivere le stesse emozioni...e scoprirne di nuove...nello stesso film/libro...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non poteva rimanere bambino ancora un po’?


ormai sono cresciuti...
Il mio piccolo .. è diventato di colpo....molto adulto....
Dall' anno scorso è cambiato tantissimo...
È più sicuro... più maturo...
...
La vita prosegue ...per tutti...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti piace, non è un loop visto che lo scegli
> Difficilmente rivedo film, ne cerco sempre qualcuno che non ho mai visto.
> Mi annoio a vedere film visti e rivisti


Io guardo volentieri i film già visti.
Alcuni per l’effetto rassicurante della stabilità della storia, altri perché risuonano sempre in parti di me o mi fanno percepire i miei cambiamenti, tipo fiaba.
Ma io apprezzo il cinema anche dal punto di vista tecnico. Ad esempio l’inizio di C’era una volta il West è talmente bello e il tempo scandito in modo perfetto attraverso la varietà delle inquadrature e dal montaggio e dalla musica. È vero racconto in immagini, è cinema. Poi l’arrivo di Claudia Cardinale è stupendo e si ricollega al finale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io guardo volentieri i film già visti.
> Alcuni per l’effetto rassicurante della stabilità della storia, altri perché risuonano sempre in parti di me o mi fanno percepire i miei cambiamenti, tipo fiaba.
> Ma io apprezzo il cinema anche dal punto di vista tecnico. Ad esempio l’inizio di C’era una volta il West è talmente bello e il tempo scandito in modo perfetto attraverso la varietà delle inquadrature e dal montaggio e dalla musica. È vero racconto in immagini, è cinema. Poi l’arrivo di Claudia Cardinale è stupendo e si ricollega al finale.


Ii guardo anche io perché mio marito rivede film vecchi. 
Anche se sono belli ed ho apprezzato, rivederli non mi da la stessa emozione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi piace rileggere anche i libri già letti....
> In tanti preferiscono non rivedere gli stessi film..o rileggere gli stessi libri....
> A me invece piace rivivere le stesse emozioni...e scoprirne di nuove...nello stesso film/libro...


Ecco i libri li rileggo, in cerca del dettaglio che so mi era sfuggito. 
È diverso, nel film non riesco, non mi cattura la:attenzione come il libro


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

Vi prego qualcuno che mi trovi “Sapore di te” gratis. Vi faccio una statua.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vi prego qualcuno che mi trovi “Sapore di te” gratis. Vi faccio una statua.


Guarda nei siti streaming


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> pensa se mi capita di leggere o vedere fumetti della mia gioventù  ricordo le storie e il finale , se in caso sono nel dubbio li rivedo  ma sommariamente , questo mi succede come nei film e nei telefilm tanto la tv di stato li riprogramma sempre


Ecco le riprogrammazione Rai, fanno pena. 
Io non li guardo a priori, piuttosto leggo, guardo you Tube, cucio


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2022)

Ci sono film che ho visto decine di volte e non posso fare a meno di riguardarli ogni volta che li ripropongono


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Aprile 2022)

Io quando sono triste vado su Grease o dirty dancing....il finale di entrambi mi piace sempre un sacco...quando ho voglia di ricordare mio babbo Trinità è il film che mi vedo...lo abbiamo visto insieme un sacco di volte, Bud Spencer l'ho sempre associato a lui...si assomigliavano anche fisicamente...


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

Io sto guardando un sacco di film sui tradimenti/amanti. Ora sto vedendo Maldamore con la Gerini. Bellissimo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bud Spencer l'ho sempre associato a lui...si assomigliavano anche fisicamente...


Paragone azzeccato anche per mio papà...
con lui ho visto tutti i suoi film...
per fortuna  mio padre è ancora qua.....


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Paragone azzeccato anche per mio papà...
> con lui ho visto tutti i suoi film...
> per fortuna  mio padre è ancora qua.....


Beata te!!!!....quando mi trovo in difficoltà manca tantissimo!!! Anche se poi le mie cose me le sono sempre sbrogliate da sola il solo pensiero che lui ci fosse mi tranquillizzava!!!... vabbè... è andata così...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Beata te!!!!....quando mi trovo in difficoltà manca tantissimo!!! Anche se poi le mie cose me le sono sempre sbrogliate da sola il solo pensiero che lui ci fosse mi tranquillizzava!!!... vabbè... è andata così...



Mi sono immaginata senza lui... già al tuo primo post...
Dopo che è mancata mia mamma...
Ho riscoperto mio padre...
Un grande uomo ....
Ho avuto una fortuna eccezionale ad averlo...
Mi ha sempre supportato...
In tutto...


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi sono immaginata senza lui... già al tuo primo post...
> Dopo che è mancata mia mamma...
> Ho riscoperto mio padre...
> Un grande uomo ....
> ...


Io sono molto più simile a mio babbo piuttosto che a mia mamma...abbiamo sempre avuto la stessa voglia di vivere bene, divertirci, mia mamma è invece la classica persona a cui piace sacrificarsi per gli altri, ma di contro l'ho sempre vista perlopiù incazzata...
Lui mi ha sempre capita di più...lei fa fatica a capire la mia visione della vita...per questo mi manca molto...io e lui siamo sempre stati quelli "leggeri'"... a me è sempre andata bene così


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Aprile 2022)

Bravagiulia...l'unico rimorso che ho è di non averlo mai abbracciato...sembra surreale ma era il classico uomo di prima, non era un babbo come può essere mio marito per le mie figlie, il contatto fisico non era contemplato, pensa che un giorno, era già malato, camminavamo fianco a fianco e mi venne spontaneo prenderlo a braccetto...il camminare con lui così è stata una cosa stranissima ma bellissima insieme, mi ricordo benissimo la sensazione e spesso me la ripropongo per sentirlo più vicino.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bravagiulia...l'unico rimorso che ho è di non averlo mai abbracciato...sembra surreale ma era il classico uomo di prima, non era un babbo come può essere mio marito per le mie figlie, il contatto fisico non era contemplato, pensa che un giorno, era già malato, camminavamo fianco a fianco e mi venne spontaneo prenderlo a braccetto...il camminare con lui così è stata una cosa stranissima ma bellissima insieme, mi ricordo benissimo la sensazione e spesso me la ripropongo per sentirlo più vicino.


Sono uomini di altri tempi...
Mio padre si è molto ammorbidito da quando non c è più mia madre ...ma anche prima ..non lo dimostrava ma lo è sempre stato...un angelo...che vive per le sue figlie...
Ti posso dire ..mi ha sempre supportato...


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Paragone azzeccato anche per mio papà...
> con lui ho visto tutti i suoi film...
> per fortuna  mio padre è ancora qua.....


io ne ho visti molti e sono ancora qui , pensa di Bud Spenser gli hanno dedicato  una statua a Budapest   se l'avevano messa prima l'avrei vista dato che il mio albergo era davanti a quella piazza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ne ho visti molti e sono ancora qui , pensa di Bud Spenser gli hanno dedicato  una statua a Budapest   se l'avevano messa prima l'avrei vista dato che il mio albergo era davanti a quella piazza


La statua me la sono persa...quando l hanno messa?e dove?
Io ci sono stata a settembre scorso...


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

se la ritrovo te lo dico


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La statua me la sono persa...quando l hanno messa?e dove?
> Io ci sono stata a settembre scorso...


Budapest, Corvin sétány 1, 1082 Ungheria 
clicca e trovi io avevo l'albergo li vicino


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

se fai una domanda a google su dove sta la statua  ti da questa specie di piazza


----------

